# GRCA National Specialty Hunt Test Running Order



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They didn't list dog #0 in the SH test....Tito will be the test dog. Anyone running SH please be sure to come up and introduce yourself and say hi. Just glancing quickly at the list I saw Hank, George, Anney....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm the junior hunt test apprentice judge over on flight B. Hope to see everyone there. Here's a list of the locations for all the hunt tests Posts | 2015 GRCA National Specialty | Wilmington, OH


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

*Running on Jr B*



Alaska7133 said:


> I'm the junior hunt test apprentice judge over on flight B. Hope to see everyone there. Here's a list of the locations for all the hunt tests Posts | 2015 GRCA National Specialty | Wilmington, OH


I am also running in Junior B!! Number 31, If I remember correctly. We are also doing the WC. We shall see on that one, as she can do a land double, but really unsteady, as she is so amped up.  She loves it 

We just passed our first two Started tests in HRC this past weekend. So happy. 

Anyway, hope to see you there!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoo hoo - GO KAI!!!
I see Piper's dad Magic is running in MH too. Wish I could be there...
Thanks for posting.
adding: Kai is Four Lake Hot Potato, Junior A


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be at Junior A with Jersey and Banyan! Really excited.... and just a little nervous about how Banyan will do.

Julie and the boys


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Best of luck to everyone. I live 20 miles away and hope to catch some of the events but work is not cooperating so far.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Cooper ran in Master C and got his first MH pass!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats Rita! 

I just arrived. My pup will be in puppy stakes tomorrow which should prove interesting...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congrats Rita to you and Cooper :-0


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the very very best part of being at this National has been meeting quite a few GRF members!! It has been awesome to put faces with the names and get to really chat.
The very very worst part is Tito hurt a back leg during the land part of the WCX and had to be pulled from a bunch of events. He will be fine, but the timing was terrible.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Barb. It was great meeting you and Tito. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no!! Sorry to hear that! I hope Tito is feeling better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I pulled him from everything and brought him home. A huge, huge disappointment. I have an appointment with my own vet for tomorrow morning that I may or may not keep, depending. 
More later....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh what poor timing I'm Hopi g it is something minor. It was great meeting you an Tito and getting to give him some snuggles


----------

